# spielen



## herrkeinname

Was ist richtig:

Computer spielen   
mit dem Computer spielen   
am Computer spielen


----------



## gabrigabri

Wenn du die Meinung eines Italieners hören willst, sage ich dir, dass die 2. Möglichkeit die Beste ist  (oder auch die 3). Die erste passt mmN nicht, weil wenn man PC statt Computer sagt, es sich nicht gut anhört . (ich spiele Pc).

Ciao!!
Bitte verbessere mich!


----------



## herrkeinname

Für mich persönlich klingen auch der zweite und dritte Satz am besten. Bei der ersten Möglichkeit fehlt etwas (so nach meinem Sprachgefühl). Ich möchte Meinungen der Muttersprachler kennen


----------



## Krümelmonster

Nein, die zweite Version klingt für mich falsch. Ich spiele entweder Computer oder am Computer/PC. (Man sagt aber nicht "ich spiele PC")
Die erste Version verwende ich am häufigsten, es "fehlt" nichts.


----------



## FloVi

Für mich ist die dritte richtig.

1. Geht gar nicht, hört sich an, als würden Computer spielen ;-)
2. Geht eher in Richtung, das ich mit dem Gerät selbst spielen würde, also ich Spiele mit dem Tower, dem Monitor, oder der Tastatur.
3. Das ist mein Favorit und so verwende ich es auch:
- "Was machst'n grad'?"
- "Ich spiele am Computer/Rechner/PC."


----------



## Krümelmonster

Die dritte ist für mich auch richtig, aber es ist durchaus gebräuchlich zu sagen "Ich spiele Computer", genauso wie man Gitarre oder Tennis spielt.


----------



## FloVi

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> Die dritte ist für mich auch richtig, aber es ist durchaus gebräuchlich zu sagen "Ich spiele Computer", genauso wie man Gitarre oder Tennis spielt.



Beides nicht vergeichbar. Bei der Gitarre ist es tatsächlich so, dass das Instrument selbst "gespielt" wird, beim Tennsi ist es der Name des Spiels an sich, etwa wie "Ich spiele SimCity." Du würdest aber nicht sagen "Ich spiele Tennisschläger."


----------



## MrMagoo

Ich sage auch "Ich spiele Computer" - noch eher als "Ich spiele am Computer". Ich habe auch gegen "Ich spiele PC" nichts einzuwenden.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## cyanista

Also ich habe sehr oft _Computer spielen_ und _PlayStation spielen_ gehört.


----------



## MrMagoo

cyanista said:
			
		

> Also ich habe sehr oft _Computer spielen_ und _PlayStation spielen_ gehört.


 
Jup, Playstation spiele ich auch, und Atari, N64, Sega, Gameboy usf.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Jup, Playstation spiele ich auch, und Atari, N64, Sega, Gameboy usf.


 
Deine armen Augen!

Ich spiele auch Computer und alle Programme, die auf dem PC laufen. Man kann natürlich "am Computer" spielen, aber das finde ich ungebräuchlicher. "Mit dem Computer" spielen nur Kleinkinder, wenn man ihnen einen Computer hinwirft und sie darauf rumkauen und ihn durch die Gegend schmeißen.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "Mit dem Computer" spielen nur Kleinkinder, wenn man ihnen einen Computer hinwirft und sie darauf rumkauen und ihn durch die Gegend schmeißen.



Je nach Betriebssystem machen das sogar noch Erwachsene.


----------



## Paskovich

Ich finde auch, dass _Computer/PC spielen_ vollkommen in Ordnung ist.
Auch wenn hier manche anderer Meinung sind, denke ich jedoch, dass man von einem Deutschen nicht direkt verprügelt wird, wenn man diese Konstruktion in seiner Anwesenheit benutzt. 

Ich persönlich habe _"Ich spiele *am* Computer/PC_" noch nie verwendet.

Fazit:

1. und 3. sind gebräuchlich und 2. nicht und noch dazu falsch(Bedeutung). Punkt.


----------



## Krümelmonster

Das ist auch etwas, was mich generell in diesem Forum stört: Wenn ein Muttersprachler schreibt, dass ein Satz (zumindest in seiner Region) gebräuchlich ist, dann kann man dem entgegenhalten, dass es in einer anderen Region nicht so ist. Aber man kann doch nicht einfach sagen "dieser Satz ist falsch" nur weil man selbst einen anderen häufiger verwendet.
So ist es mir jetzt schon öfter ergangen und langsam überlege ich mir ob ich mich aus dem Deutsch-Forum raushalten soll, da der süddeutsche Sprachgebrauch ja anscheinend eh immer falsch ist...


----------



## Whodunit

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> Das ist auch etwas, was mich generell in diesem Forum stört: Wenn ein Muttersprachler schreibt, dass ein Satz (zumindest in seiner Region) gebräuchlich ist, dann kann man dem entgegenhalten, dass es in einer anderen Region nicht so ist. Aber man kann doch nicht einfach sagen "dieser Satz ist falsch" nur weil man selbst einen anderen häufiger verwendet.
> So ist es mir jetzt schon öfter ergangen und langsam überlege ich mir ob ich mich aus dem Deutsch-Forum raushalten soll, da der süddeutsche Sprachgebrauch ja anscheinend eh immer falsch ist...


 
Niemand deklariert die süddeutschen Dialekte als falsch, noch dazu als irrelevant. Hier jedoch ging es lediglich um den Sinn, dass man ein Spiel auf dem Computer spielt, demzufolge würde kein Deutscher die 2. Variante nehmen. Du spielst ja sicherlich auch nicht mit einer Gitarre, wenn ja, dann wird sie bald kaputt sein und du als Kleinkind hingestellt. 

Das soll nicht beleidigend wirken, aber "mit etwas spielen" heißt, dass man den Gegenstand bewegt und nicht, dass der Gegenstand etwas tut (etwa wie bei einem Computer oder einem Musikinstrument). "Mit einem Ball spielen" kann man, wenn man ihn wahllos durch die Gegend wirft und sich über seine Flugkünste freut. "Ball spielen" sollte man aber bewusst auf ein Tor, mit einer anderen Person, an eine Mauer, auf der Wiese, ...

Oder sagst du zu Kleinkindern in ihrem Kinderzimmer auch, dass sie "Ball spielen"? Bei uns spielen sie "mit dem Ball". 

PS: Aus den Diskussionen hält sich keiner raus, wenn die Meinungen interessant sind.


----------



## Henryk

> Ich spiele auch Computer und alle Programme, die auf dem PC laufen.


Ich habe noch nie ein Programm "gespielt".

Was bringt es darüber zu diskutieren, was "logisch" ist? "Computer spielen" ist total sinnlos, aber jeder benutzt es, ich sogar ausschließlich. Man spielt eigentlich Spiele.

Die Sprache wird überall anders wahrgenommen. Was für den einen im dt. Raum logisch ist, ist für den anderen unlogisch.


----------



## herrkeinname

Die Diskussion bleibt immer noch ohne richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## cyanista

Tut mir Leid, herrkeinname, aber das ist einer der vielen Fälle, wo keine eindeutige Antwort möglich ist. Ich nehme an, da dieses Phänomen noch relativ neu ist, hat sich der Gebrauch von einer einzigen Form noch nicht durchsetzen können.


----------



## FloVi

Frage:
Wenn "Ich spiele Computer." okay ist, müsste doch eigentlich auch "Ich arbeite Computer." in Ordnung sein. Immerhin sind das die beiden Hauptanwendungsgebiete, oder?


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:
			
		

> Ich habe noch nie ein Programm "gespielt".


 
Tut mir Leid, ich meinte Spiele, nicht Programme. 

Viele Deutsche spielen GTA, Need for Speed etc.



> Was bringt es darüber zu diskutieren, was "logisch" ist? "Computer spielen" ist total sinnlos, aber jeder benutzt es, ich sogar ausschließlich. Man spielt eigentlich Spiele.


 
Das meinte ich ja. Ob es nun sinnlos oder nicht ist, kann ich mit Bestimmtheit nicht sagen. Man könnte sogar noch weiter gehen und auch Folgendes sagen:

Ich spiele auf dem Computer.
Ich spiele im Computer.

Auch hier kann man sagen, dass beide unlogisch sind: "auf" impliziert den Ort "oben drauf", "im" sagt mir, dass es um das Interieur des Computers geht. 



> Die Sprache wird überall anders wahrgenommen. Was für den einen im dt. Raum logisch ist, ist für den anderen unlogisch.


 
Dem stimme ich zu.


----------



## cyanista

FloVi said:
			
		

> Frage:
> Wenn "Ich spiele Computer." okay ist, müsste doch eigentlich auch "Ich arbeite Computer." in Ordnung sein. Immerhin sind das die beiden Hauptanwendungsgebiete, oder?


FloVi, das ist doch kein Argument. Man sollte nicht zwischen Anwendungsgebieten unterscheiden, sondern zwischen Verben. Spielen kann Akkusativ nehmen, was schon mehrmals erwähnt wurde. Arbeiten ist dagegen ein intransitives Verb, was die Anwendung von Akkusativ unmöglich macht.


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> FloVi, das ist doch kein Argument.


 
Ein Argument dafür, dass "Computer spielen" funktioniert liefert der Ausdruck "Ball spielen". 



> Man sollte nicht zwischen Anwendungsgebieten unterscheiden, sondern zwischen Verben. Spielen kann den Akkusativ nehmen, was schon mehrmals erwähnt wurde. Arbeiten ist dagegen ein intransitives Verb, was die Anwendung des Akkusativs unmöglich macht.


 
Ich hoffe, dich stören diese zwei Korrekturen nicht.


----------



## cyanista

Stört mich nicht, ich würde nur gerne wissen, ob "Anwendung von" wirklich falsch ist oder ob es Pingeligkeit deinerseits ist.


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> Stört mich nicht, ich würde nur gerne wissen, ob "Anwendung von falsch" ist.


 
Nein, ist es nicht. Aber das Wort "Akkusativ" sehe ich lieber mit bestimmtem Artikel. Da aber "vom Akkusativ" etwas umgangssprachlich - für mich zumindest - klingt, würde ich hier den Genitiv bevorzugen. Das ist alles.


----------



## Kajjo

Ältere Erwachsene sagen durchaus korrekt:
"Unser Kind spielt viel zu viel am Computer."

Jugendliche sagen dagegen meist:
"Ich werde noch etwas Computer spielen." (in Analogie zu "Fußball spielen")

In den meisten Fällen verwenden Jugendliche meiner Meinung nach jedoch den Namen des konkreten Spiels:
"Ich habe gestern abend noch vier Stunden lang Doom gespielt."
"Hey, wollen wir noch ein wenig Myst spielen?"

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ältere Erwachsene sagen durchaus korrekt:
> "Unser Kind spielt viel zu viel am Computer."
> 
> Jugendliche sagen dagegen meist:
> "Ich werde noch etwas Computer spielen." (in Analogie zu "Fußball spielen")
> 
> In den meisten Fällen verwenden Jugendliche meiner Meinung nach jedoch den Namen des konkreten Spiels:
> "Ich habe gestern abend noch vier Stunden lang Doom gespielt."
> "Hey, wollen wir noch ein wenig Myst spielen?"
> 
> Kajjo


 
Genauso denke ich das auch. Meine Oma würde sicher sagen, dass ich nicht so lange am Computer spielen (eigentlich sagt sie "sitzen") soll, wohingegen ich das nie so sagen würde.

Und auch bei der Benennung des Spiels stimme ich dir zu. Das hatte ich ja schon in Post #20 versucht anzudeuten.


----------



## flame

Wenn meine Tochter fragt: "Papa, darf ich Computer spielen?", möchte sie meine Erlaubnis, sich an den PC setzen zu dürfen, um irgendetwas zu spielen.

Wenn sie allerdings schon weiß, daß sie ein bestimmtes Spiel spielen will, fragt sie: "Papa, darf ich Barbie am Computer spielen"

Mein Verständnis ist, daß "Computer spielen" sehr unspezifisch ist, eventuell nicht mehr als der Gegensatz zu "am Computer arbeiten", während "am Computer spielen" ausdrückt, daß konkret bekannt ist, was gespielt wird.

So ähnlich wird bei uns auch das Ballspiel - Thema gesehen, wobei von früher her ja auch das zusammengeschriebene "ballspielen" noch erinnerlich ist. ("Willst du mit mir ballspielen", "Willst du mit mir Ball spielen" - also irgendein Ballspiel mit irgendeinem Ball, gegenüber "Willst du mit dem Ball spielen" - mit dem roten/grünen Ball, der da vor dir liegt)

"mit dem Computer spielen" würde ich eigentlich nur im Zusammenhang mit einer Wettbewerbs - Situation sehen: "Ich spiele Schach mit dem Computer" (eigentlich " ... gegen den Computer ...")

Jetzt wäre allerdings noch zu ergründen, warum (wenn die Absätze 1 bis 3 Sinn machen), man immer "am Computer arbeitet", nie aber "Computer arbeitet", auch wenn man keine Ahnung hat was, warum, und wie


----------



## Whodunit

flame said:
			
		

> Jetzt wäre allerdings noch zu ergründen, warum (wenn die Absätze 1 bis 3 Sinn machen), man immer "am Computer arbeitet", nie aber "Computer arbeitet", auch wenn man keine Ahnung hat was, warum, und wie


 
Cyanista hat versucht, es zu erklären:



			
				cyanista said:
			
		

> FloVi, das ist doch kein Argument. Man sollte nicht zwischen Anwendungsgebieten unterscheiden, sondern zwischen Verben. Spielen kann Akkusativ nehmen, was schon mehrmals erwähnt wurde. Arbeiten ist dagegen ein intransitives Verb, was die Anwendung von Akkusativ unmöglich macht.


----------

